# Wer oder was klopft denn da?



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2012)

Hat auch jemand von Euch eine Idee, was Klopfen bedeutet?
Auch wir haben unser Schlafzimmer unter dem Dach. Oben drüber gibts nur noch den Spitzboden und der ist nocht wirklich gedämmt.
Als ich letztens geschlafen hatte, da klopfte es, als würde ein Specht die Holsbalken bearbeiten. Na das ging mir vielleicht auf den Tüffel, denn ich wurde dadurch geweckt.

Das Ganze wiederholte sich paar Tage später wieder, allerdings lag ich diesmal nicht im Bett.
Also bin ich raus aus dem Haus und hab geguckt ob da wirklich ein Specht das Holz bearbeitet. Fehlanzeige.
Ich hab das Klopfen sogar im Garten, unterhalb des Dachflächenfesters vom Haus kommend, gehört ... aber da war nix.
Keine Löcher im Holz oder im Mauerwerk, keine größeren Spalte zw. den Dachschindeln.

Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer was das sein könnte.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

Mandy


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Hallo Mandy.

Bei uns sind das oft Krähen, die __ Walnüsse aus einer gewissen Höhe auf die Dächer/Solaranlagen fallen lassen oder direkt auf dem Dach hocken und mit dem Schnabel ihr Glück versuchen...
Wäre das vielleicht eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Danke Annett, 

aber die waren es nicht. Ich stand ja im Garten, und habe das Klopfen unterhalb des Fensters gehört ... aber da war nix außer Wand.
Es viel nichts vom Himmel runter, es saß keiner auf dem Dach und es war auch nichts an der Hauswand.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

ein Marder im Dachkasten oder unter den Ziegeln!?


----------



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Hey Rico,

Wir haben keinen Dachkasten ... unter den Ziegeln? Wie soll der dort drunter gekommen sein? Keine sichtbaren Ritze oder Löcher ...

Und ein Marder klopft?

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Das geht schon. Beim Nachbarn ist das Getier durch den Bereich zwischen Ziegel und Dachlattung durch. Dort ist ja für egwöhnlich dieses komische Gitter vorgenagelt.


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Hi,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es einen Holzkäfer, der klopfende Geräusche verursachen kann. 
http://www.holzfragen.de/seiten/Xestobium_rufovillosum.html

Ich hoffe, dass es das NICHT ist. Mit Glück ist es nur die Heizung.


----------



## nieselinho (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Bei uns klopft es auch, aber der Ursprung davon ist tatsächlich bei den Nachbarn. Die Satelittenschüssel derer ist an eine Eisenstange etwa 2m über dem Haus montiert und bei minimalem Wind wackelt es wohl etwas, dass man das Klopfen bis zu uns hört.

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein :/
Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## mic_chief (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Hallo Mandy,

wenn durch kalte metallische Wasser- oder Heizungsleitungen warmes (heißes) Wasser läuft und diese dann eine feste Verbindung z.B. zu Holz haben, fangen diese an zu klopfen.


----------



## elkop (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

bei uns klopft die heizung auch, aber ich könnte das nicht mit irgend einem klopfenden getier, geist oder sonstwas verwechseln. es klingt irgendwie metallisch.


----------



## Garten_Neptun (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Ich würde auch von einem Dehnungsgeräusch bestimmter Bestandteile der Dachkonstruktion ausgehen. Frage: Tritt das Klopfen bei Sonnenschein auf?


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und ein Marder klopft?
> 
> Mandy


 
Das klopfende Geräusch kann davon kommen, wenn sich die Tiere kratzen. Wir haben einen Chinchilla (so ein Maus-ähnliches Tier mit Riesenohren). Wenn sie sich putzen und mit den Pfoten sich kratzen oder was auch immer tun, dann haben wir dieses schnelle Klopfgeräusch. Meistens Nachts, da sie überwiegend nacht-aktive Tiere sind.

Und wenn's der Marder ned is, haste vielleicht deinen Mann ein- oder ausgesperrt!? 

War nur ein Spaß!


----------



## canis (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Hallo

Auch bei mir klopft es regelmässig auf dem Dach. Verantwortlich dafür sind Elstern!


----------



## Moonlight (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Hey Rico,

mein Mann konnte es nicht sein ... der lag ja im Bett und hat geschlafen  

Also bisher habe ich dieses Klopfen, so im Abstand von 1 Wocher,  2 Mal gehört. Seit ca. 2 Wochen ist jetzt Ruhe.
Was ich ausschließen kann, sind Vögel (es war keiner in der Nähe), Heizungsrohre (dort sind keine verbaut) oder aber arbeitende Materialien (die klingen anders).

Also möglicherweise doch ein Marder. Na gut, so lange er mir den Spitzboden und die Hauswände nicht ganz in den Arsch macht und unsere Autos in Ruhe läßt, ist er willkommen 

Mal sehen wenn es/er mal wieder ein Geräusch macht.

Mandy


----------



## Stoer (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also möglicherweise doch ein Marder. Na gut, so lange er mir den Spitzboden und die Hauswände nicht ganz in den Arsch macht und unsere Autos in Ruhe läßt, ist er willkommen



Hallo Mandy,

Marder und willkommen im Haus ????????????
Sollte es einer sein, dannn wird diese Meinung von Dir nicht lange standhalten.
Ich weiß wovon ich rede !
Versuch den dann bloß loszuwerden. Da Du aber schon zwei Wochen nichts mehr gehört hast, hast Du vielleicht Glück.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Jau Jau,  ... (Ostwestwfälischer Ausruf der Zustimmung) ... da hat Peter Recht, ausser dem Krach wäre da ja auch noch der unagenehme Geruch. Die gehen nämlich nicht nur draussen aufs Klo ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Hey ihr zwei, also entweder ist er weg oder reinlich. ich höre nix mehr und auf dem boden müffelt es auch nicht. ich warte einfach mal ab.  mandy


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Ha, 

erwischt. Ich weiß jetzt was bei mir klopft.
Es sind Spatzen.

Ich weiß zwar nicht was die so unter den Dachziegeln treiben, aber sie "kriechen" zw. Holz und Abschlußdachziegel in den Spalt und dann hört man sie zw. Holz und Dachziegeln sporadisch klopfen.

Weiß Jemand ob die Schaden an der Dampfsperre oder ähnlichem anrichten können ? 
Nicht das die demnächst bei mir auf dem Dachboden rumfliegen 

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Bei uns haben Meisen regelrecht kleine Löcher in die Fliegengitter, die aus dünnem Metall netz waren, gepickt.... augenscheinlich hatte es dort kleine __ Fliegen, Mücken etc.
Diese Fliegengitter durften wir dann auswechseln 
Hoffe mal, dass sich bei euch nicht irgendwelches "Getier" im Gebälk eingenistet hat.
Bei der Nachbarin wurde ein sehr großes Hornissennest aus dem Dachstuhl entfernt.


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Hallo Mandy!
Im Dach gibt es oft Gallmücken, die ziehen sich zum Überwintern dort hin zurück.Die Spatzen werden sie als Nahrung für sich entdeckt haben.                                                               Auch werden die Spatzen keinen  nennenswerten  Schaden an der Unterspannbahn ausrichten.
Entweder Du wartest bis die Nahrungsquelle versiegt ist oder ihr müßt euren Ortgangziegel zum Dachüberstand besser abdichten( Holz schrumpft,trocknet ein).
Macht es Umstände ein Bild von der Einflugschneise zu machen?

LG Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer oder was klopft denn da?*

Hey Ron,

Umstände macht es nicht wirklich ... nur ob man da was erkennen kann weiß ich nicht.
Ich schau morgen Nachmittag (wenn ich ausgeschlafen habe) mal, ob ich die "Einflugschneise" fotografiert bekomme.

Die Spatzen haben ja eh kaum noch natürliche Nistplätze und wenn sie keinen nennenswerten Schaden an der Unterkonstruktion des Daches anrichten, dann dürfen sie dort von mir aus auch nisten.
So weit ich weiß sind die Spatzen (wie auch die Meisen) recht reinlich und muß demzufolge keine "Scheißhaufen" an der Terrasse erwarten müssen 

Mandy


----------

